# www.freebsd.org doesn't load in browser



## v0idE (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi forums,

Not sure what's happening here, hope someone can help: I can't load http://www.freebsd.org when using FreeBSD OS.

In Windows, I can open a browser and go to http://www.freebsd.org no problem. However, when I'm using FreeBSD 7.2 I open a browser and http://www.freebsd.org doesn't load. The browser takes some time before it gives a "Can't connect to remote server" message. Also, I can't ping the site.

I have tried on different machines -- a desktop dual-booting Windows/FBSD, a laptop and a server -- and I have also tried FF 3.5 and Opera 10 from FBSD.

Any ideas?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 11, 2009)

you didn't mentioned that you can browse other sites form FreeBSD

show output of *ifconfig*


----------



## Aprogas (Sep 11, 2009)

I had a problem like this when my IPv6-connectivity was broken. The browser was first trying to connect over IPv6, which takes some time to fail, then it would try IPv4 and succeed.


----------



## tangram (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you sure you have your network card properly configured?

Please post the output of `$ ifconfig` and paste the contents of /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## danger@ (Sep 11, 2009)

might be a DNS issue too.


----------



## v0idE (Sep 12, 2009)

@killasmurf86: I thought that part might be obvious  But yes, so far I only have trouble with http://www.freebsd.org -- and I only noticed because I wanted to reference the handbook.

My apologies, I should have known to post networking details.
Here is rc.conf:

```
# NETWORK SETTINGS
hostname="hackedpackard.digerati"
defaultrouter="30.4.19.200"
ifconfig_em0="inet 30.4.19.86  netmask 255.255.255.0"

# OS SETTINGS
keymap="us.iso"
linux_enable="YES"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
update_motd="NO"

# STARTUP SERVICES
sshd_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
syslogd_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
inetd_enable="NO"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
```

...here is $ ifconfig:

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:18:f3:36:c7:34
        inet 30.4.19.86 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 30.4.19.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 02:11:d8:cf:42:1f
        ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        lladdr 0.11.d8.0.0.cf.42.1f.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```

...and here is resolv.conf:

```
nameserver 192.168.3.200
```


The two typical questions I get at this point are:
1) What is with 30.4.19.x subnet?
2) What is with nameserver being outside my subnet but still a LAN IP?

The quick answer is I have a modem/router connected to the internet with a LAN IP address 192.168.3.x, in which I have several servers providing shell accounts, wargames, etc. to external parties. There is also another router sitting in there that provides a sub-LAN for my personal computers. This router uses a different, obscure subnet (30.4.19.x) to protect my computers from the "hostile" environment.
nd use 
Without going into nitty-gritty, I find it strange that this set up works fine when I boot into my Windows 7 partition and use the exact same set up:
IP 30.4.19.85
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default router/gateway 30.4.19.200
DNS 192.168.3.200

Is there a conf file I have missed setting up somewhere?


----------



## Oxyd (Sep 12, 2009)

FreeBSD.org used to load with a delay or on the second try for me (Opera would first say that it can't connect to the remote server, after a refresh it would load the page).  I think it was because the system attempted to first resolve FreeBSD.org to an IPv6 address -- it tried to do this for other sites too, so they would load with a delay, but mostly they would load up on the first try eventually.

I set up my own named running on localhost, and I'm using 127.0.0.1 as my nameserver now -- problems gone.

Don't know if this is what you're experiencing (and it wouldn't explain why it works under Win 7 either -- but I don't know the details of Windows' name resolution, so who knows), but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 12, 2009)

portsmon's portoverview.py is taking about 30-45 seconds to load for me (varies), which is a bit annoying.

Tiny script that uses that page:


```
$ time perl PortLookup.pm 
www/gist (www net) -> A gist pastebin posting command : Maintainer: codeblock@eighthbit.net 
real    0m33.799s
user    0m0.186s
sys     0m0.038s
```


----------



## danger@ (Sep 12, 2009)

your network setup seems very weird 

are you actually able to resolve http://www.freebsd.org?

what about ping and traceroute to http://www.freebsd.org?


----------



## v0idE (Sep 12, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> your network setup seems very weird
> 
> are you actually able to resolve http://www.freebsd.org?
> 
> what about ping and traceroute to http://www.freebsd.org?


It only seems weird without a schematic  It is very simple and quite effective.

I'm not able to resolve http://www.freebsd.org in any browser in FreeBSD 7.2 on any machine in my network. Ping is 100% loss and traceroute fails.
That said, I can ping and traceroute the forums (and obviously resolve in browsers).


----------



## danger@ (Sep 12, 2009)

what do you get when you run `$ dig [url]http://www.freebsd.org[/url]` ?


----------



## v0idE (Sep 13, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> what do you get when you run `$ dig [url]http://www.freebsd.org[/url]` ?


Here you go:

```
[hackedpackard v0idE]$ dig www.freebsd.org

; <<>> DiG 9.4.3-P2 <<>> www.freebsd.org
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 32736
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.freebsd.org.               IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.freebsd.org.        2459    IN      A       69.147.83.33

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
freebsd.org.            3580    IN      NS      ns3.isc-sns.info.
freebsd.org.            3580    IN      NS      ns2.isc-sns.com.
freebsd.org.            3580    IN      NS      ns1.isc-sns.net.

;; Query time: 54 msec
;; SERVER: 203.12.125.35#53(203.12.125.35)
;; WHEN: Sun Sep 13 13:10:56 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 137
```

Never used "dig", but the output looks normal...?


----------



## brd@ (Sep 13, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> portsmon's portoverview.py is taking about 30-45 seconds to load for me (varies), which is a bit annoying.



Yeah, when msnbot, googlebot, and yahoo! slurp gang up on it.. it can get slow. The admin setup Varnish in front of it today, so see how it goes now..


----------



## chavez243ca (Sep 14, 2009)

strange than resolv.conf has 192.168.3.200, but dig queried another host altogether.


```
;; Query time: 54 msec
;; SERVER: 203.12.125.35#53(203.12.125.35)
;; WHEN: Sun Sep 13 13:10:56 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 137
```


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 14, 2009)

brd@ said:
			
		

> Yeah, when msnbot, googlebot, and yahoo! slurp gang up on it.. it can get slow. The admin setup Varnish in front of it today, so see how it goes now..



Seemed like it got really slow at *night* (eastern time) moreso than during the morning/afternoon. I'll let you know over the next few days if the issue seems fixed. Thanks for letting me know about the fix though.


----------



## v0idE (Sep 16, 2009)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> strange than resolv.conf has 192.168.3.200, but dig queried another host altogether.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That *is* strange. The address DiG queried (201.12.125.35) is one of my ISP's DNS servers...


----------



## chavez243ca (Sep 17, 2009)

now - you say you can't ping the site http://www.freebsd.org, but can you ping the ip for it? 69.147.83.33

perhaps ping just cannot resolve the ip - it's looking like the issue is DNS to some degree.


----------

